

Show HN: easily export balsamiq to HTML/CSS - kaffeinecoma
http://aceto.armhold.com/

======
kaffeinecoma
I created this largely for my own use, but I'm considering turning it a
product. It's still very beta and has limited functionality- only the basic
widgets are supported at the moment, but I'm working on adding more.

Feedback welcome, thanks.

Clickable link: <http://aceto.armhold.com>.

